# waiter gives you tea, how to respond ?



## indigoduck

hypothetical situation:

waitress asks: "Would you like some more tea ?"

i responded: "どうぞ、どうぞ"

ｗｈａｔ’ｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｒｒｅｃｔ　ｗａｙ　ｔｏ　ｒｅｓｐｏｎｄ？

ｔｈａｎｋｓ　ｉｎ　ａｄｖａｎｃｅ！


----------



## Ototsan

indigoduck said:


> hypothetical situation:
> 
> waitress asks: "Would you like some more tea ?"
> 
> i responded: "どうぞ、どうぞ"
> 
> ｗｈａｔ’ｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｒｒｅｃｔ　ｗａｙ　ｔｏ　ｒｅｓｐｏｎｄ？
> 
> ｔｈａｎｋｓ　ｉｎ　ａｄｖａｎｃｅ！



I would say ありがとう.


----------



## K'9999

indigoduck said:


> hypothetical situation:
> 
> waitress asks: "Would you like some more tea ?"
> 
> i responded: "どうぞ、どうぞ"
> 
> ｗｈａｔ’ｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｒｒｅｃｔ　ｗａｙ　ｔｏ　ｒｅｓｐｏｎｄ？
> 
> ｔｈａｎｋｓ　ｉｎ　ａｄｖａｎｃｅ！


 
I would say "Hai" (Sorry, no kana in my computer ^^"),
And then, after she served me the tea, I'd say: "ありがとう".


----------



## Ototsan

K'9999 said:


> I would say "Hai" (Sorry, no kana in my computer ^^"),
> And then, after she served me the tea, I'd say: "ありがとう".



Yes, if you want to be very correct. Many Japanese (myself included) simply don't think it necessary to be that polite with a waitress 

Note that the simple ありがとう does not necessarily mean 'No thanks' in this situation. It means 'Sure!' if it is accompanied by a proper gesture and facial expression.


----------



## Flaminius

I'd say, はい、おねがいします.  どうぞ is inappropriate here because it gives permission to your interlocutor to do what they ask you to allow them.  If a waiter pours you some tea, it's because you want it, not because they want it.  

As a side note, I have seen a lot of foreigners (mainly English speakers) use _dōzo_ as the all-purpose equivalent of "please."  I shall spear the details here but _dōzo_ is "please" only when the speaker is offering something to the interlocutor (case in point: permission to pour tea).


----------



## K'9999

Ototsan said:


> Yes, if you want to be very correct. Many Japanese (myself included) simply don't think it necessary to be that polite with a waitress
> 
> Note that the simple ありがとう does not necessarily mean 'No thanks' in this situation. It means 'Sure!' if it is accompanied by a proper gesture and facial expression.


 
Really? I didn't know that ありがとう could mean "Yes, please" as well depending on the situation.
About the "please" meanings, I know that are some particular ways to use them, as you esplained about "dozo". There are "onegai (shimasu)" and "-te kudasai".
Thank you for explaining it to me Ototsan ^^V


----------



## indigoduck

Flaminius said:


> I'd say, はい、おねがいします. どうぞ is inappropriate here because it gives permission to your interlocutor to do what they ask you to allow them. If a waiter pours you some tea, it's because you want it, not because they want it.
> 
> As a side note, I have seen a lot of foreigners (mainly English speakers) use _dōzo_ as the all-purpose equivalent of "please." I shall spear the details here but _dōzo_ is "please" only when the speaker is offering something to the interlocutor (case in point: permission to pour tea).


 
Can i ask for clarification ?

Can you give an example scenario of the use of どうぞ that demonstrates when the speaker is offering something to the interlocutor ?

Thanks !


----------



## K'9999

indigoduck said:


> Can I ask for clarification ?
> 
> Can you give an example scenario of the use of どうぞ that demonstrates when the speaker is offering something to the interlocutor ?
> 
> Thanks !


 
I think I can give you an example:

"どうぞ, tabete kudasai." = "Please, eat."

Here's a different situation:

I ring the bell and you open the door.

You: "Ohayou gozaimasu" (Good morning)
Me: "Ohayou" (Good morning)
You: "どうぞ" (Please) *Waving your hand, making a sign for me to come in (your home).

Hope it helps ^^'


----------



## Ototsan

K'9999 said:


> Really? I didn't know that ありがとう could mean "Yes, please" as well depending on the situation.
> About the "please" meanings, I know that are some particular ways to use them, as you esplained about "dozo". There are "onegai (shimasu)" and "-te kudasai".
> Thank you for explaining it to me Ototsan ^^V



When I want to say "No, thanks"　explicitly, I usually say 結構です or 結構 for short. 

For me お願いします 'Yes, please' sounds a bit 'theatrical' in a coffee shop, and I want to reserve it for more important occasions, for example, as a consent to taste another cup of green tea at a tea ceremony


----------



## samanthalee

indigoduck said:


> Can i ask for clarification ?
> 
> Can you give an example scenario of the use of どうぞ that demonstrates when the speaker is offering something to the interlocutor ?
> 
> Thanks !


Actually どうぞ means "please help yourself to (the thing indicated)"or "you are invited to (do something)"

waving your hand towards the cup of tea and saying どうぞ means "please help yourself to the cup of tea"
waving your hand towards the door and saying どうぞ means "you are welcome to enter if you so wish"

Usually when  どうぞ is uttered, it is clear what you may do towards the object indicated. When a cup of tea is indicated, it'll mean "please help yourself to tea" and not "you are invited to keep the cup as a souvenir", but if an empty tea set is indicated, it may very well mean that your host is offering the tea cups and teapot as gifts (though there's a possibility that you are merely invited to make tea).
In the right context, どうぞ can mean "you are free to do whatever you wish to that thing indicated".


----------

